# Caulking Type Around Fresh Water Panel



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to replace my fresh water panel because the o-ring on the city water connection is popped off and can't get it resealed. What type of caulking is best to use around the outside of this? Is it just plain silicone caulking?


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Hi. Do not use silicone. Silicone based sealants do not adhere well to plastics or fiberglass, aluminum, etc. Use a polyurethane based rv lap sealant such as Pro - Flex or a Dicor product. Make sure it is not a self leveling sealant, which is for roof applications. 
Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A possible better bet it to lift the panel and put some Butyl Rubber tape to the flange of the panel and the screw it back on. Use a plastic putty knife to clean up any that squeezes out.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> A possible better bet it to lift the panel and put some Butyl Rubber tape to the flange of the panel and the screw it back on. Use a plastic putty knife to clean up any that squeezes out.


Got some of that, the original one has sealant around it also. I did't think it looked like a silicone though.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

It's plain old silicone. I usually do the butyl tape underneath with a bead of silicone around the edge.


----------

